# yep, my girls are going to be models



## Pukka312 (Mar 28, 2013)

So these were just my most recent fun shots of my girls.  They need some work on their posing, but hey, they tried. I try to take a few to send to my family back in the states every few weeks.  Thought I'd share.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Very cute girls! Love those expressions!


----------



## DMPRO78 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yep! Better get them to sign that exclusive contract now or you will lose all kinds of money.... or at least the confidence in their safety from rogue photographers out to take advantage!


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 4, 2013)

yup, kids are cute.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh my god adorable!!!!!!!

And I rarely say that.  Your girls are beautiful!

And that second shot is really really nice. Print, frame, cherish.

(The first one made me laugh out loud- very cute, but the second was a great photograph)


----------



## jowensphoto (Apr 4, 2013)

OMG, that first one... hilarious. They've got some seriously (cute!) attitude.


----------



## Pukka312 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks all. And yes, the attitude in the first shot is what made it a keeper in my book, and the 2nd was just a rare moment of getting 2 genuine smiles simultaneously. My youngest doesn't bestow that grin very often, so it's a momento on its own.


----------



## bunny99123 (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes, they are! Beautiful


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 4, 2013)

Just as cute as they can be!


----------



## texkam (Apr 4, 2013)

As good as it gets! Priceless!


----------



## brinda (Apr 6, 2013)

lovely


----------



## EIngerson (Apr 6, 2013)

Ha ha ha!!! They are awesome!!!!


----------

